# My daughter tries her hand at calling....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is my 5 year old little girl on the DC2 from www.purepredatorcalls.com

She's pretty passionate! Not sure why I shot this vertically like this, but here it is.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Take her with you!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

She's better at it than some guys I have heard! She can call for me anytime. She is a darlin Chris.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats definitely tree stand material, the calling sounds pretty good considering her field exp. but a little too much moving and wiggling so hence the tree stand!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, she can call for sure, you'll be cut out as soon as you teach her to shoot.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Decoy and call all in one.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Tah is really good , all you need to do now is teach her to shoot, your daughter already got a cmeraman and tutor and astar is born wactch out randy anderson.


----------

